# Moving with a dog to the USA



## Sybex_ad (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone give me any information on how easy it is to move to the States with a pet dog? Would they need to spend time in Quarantine if they had all the injection including rabies?

Ric


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sybex_ad said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give me any information on how easy it is to move to the States with a pet dog? Would they need to spend time in Quarantine if they had all the injection including rabies?
> 
> Ric


State dependant ..but probably not ....


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Sybex_ad said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone give me any information on how easy it is to move to the States with a pet dog? Would they need to spend time in Quarantine if they had all the injection including rabies?
> 
> Ric


Hi Ric

Your dog will not have to spend time in quarantine as long as you are well prepared.

For starters check with the Airline you intend to use for their requirements. Virgin Atlantic are particularly good and have a 'frequent paws' programme!

However this is all the information I have gathered for our own dog who will be flying with us hopefully in October.

1. You need a UK Pet Passport. This is issued when you have had your dog microchipped and also had the Rabies Injection and subsequent succesful blood tests. The microchip is not a requirement in some US States but IS a requirement for the Pet Passport. I think it is 28 days between injection and blood tests so make sure you do this in advance of your trip.

2. Your vet needs to sign the back of the Pet Passport that your dog is 'fit to fly'.

3. Within 48 hours of travel your dog needs a flea and tick treatment by your vet which is documented in the pet passport. Again some states require this, others do not but better safe than sorry.

Also our dog is having a kennel cough treatment just in case there are other dogs onboard when he flies. This is not required but is a 'just in case'.

There are ways of doing this without a Pet Passport by using Certificates of Export etc but we found that by using the Pet Passport we have everything documented in one place.

When we get to Florida we also have to have our dog re-injected with the Rabies vaccine. This is due to the UK using a 'dead' vaccine but the US use a 'live' vaccine. This is the only way you can get a Florida Dog licence.

If you need any further information regarding dog-crates and how to prepare your dog for travel then please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## javajive (Jul 15, 2009)

Was just wondering do you need to inform the Customs and Border people before you arrive in the US with your dog or do you just show up?


----------



## madisonlee (Aug 20, 2009)

*Dog on a plane*

I would suggest contacting the airline that you are traveling on to ask them about their policies on traveling with a dog. The airline should also be able to answer your questions about what kind of customs the dog will have to go through. 

You can also do a google search for TSA (transportation security administration). They are the governing body for US airports that regulate how all that is handled.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

javajive said:


> Was just wondering do you need to inform the Customs and Border people before you arrive in the US with your dog or do you just show up?


It's actually the Center for Disease Control that is in charge of the importation of animals into the US and not Customs and Immigration. There is more information here: Bringing an Animal into the United States | CDC DGMQ

Generally, you don't need to advise the Customs and Border people, but if you're coming in by air, you do need to reserve a place on the flight for your dog. (I assume they advise someone that they will have animals to off-load on arrival.) You also have to have all the necessary certificates, no matter how you are arriving in the country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

